# E entre vírgulas



## Yann1985

Quando deve a conjucão e estar entre virgulas?
Por exemplo: E, depois, ele foi-se embora. Eu entendo a virgula depois do e.
Outro exemplo: Meu vizinho comprou um iPhone X, e, ontem, teve a audácia de vir pedir-me cebolas. Eu disse a ele para fazer download de cebolas na Internet, não gosto de abusos.
Porque é que há uma virgula depois da palavra IPhone x? Quando devo meter o e entre virgulas? Podem dar alguns exemplos e explica-los?
Meu português é terrivel, abandonei o pais há anos muitos atráz. Era muito jovem, não tinha nem sequer 16 anos. Mas, eu quero tornar-me um escritor, quero, portanto, aprender como utilizar a virgula devidamente. Gostariam de ajudar, por favor?
Escrevo desta forma a toa, porque tenho medo de fazer erros, desculpem-me. Não quero errar com a virgula, lol. Se  soubesse utilizar a virgula, escreveria melhor. Não pensem que sou um burro, falo bem a lingua, mas a pontuacão não percebo muito bem.
Assim que eu isso perceber, melhor dizendo, aprender, comecerei a escrever. Ajudem-me, por favor.


----------



## Carfer

Espero que isto ajude:
A vírgula em 4 regras simples - O nosso idioma - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Yann1985

Carfer said:


> Espero que isto ajude:
> A vírgula em 4 regras simples - O nosso idioma - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


Obrigado,  ja li essa pagina diversas vezes, mas não esclarece a virgula depois no IPhone x. O sujeito é o mesmo, não é (o vizinho). Então, porquê a virgula?


----------



## Carfer

Eu, por mim, não a poria. O facto de lá estar não quer dizer que esteja bem colocada.


----------



## Yann1985

Carfer said:


> Eu, por mim, não a poria. O facto de lá estar não quer dizer que esteja bem colocada.


Obrigado, vou fazer mais pesquisas,


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

A vírgula também respeita a dicção do escritor, e o ponto final também. Os dois devem ser aprendidos mais em hábito da leitura e observação que em gramáticas. Estas servem bem a forma aos escritores, mas os adornos, que dão ardência de paixão ao texto, vão-se pondo por ferramentas que dizem respeito a criação poética.

Meu vizinho comprou um Iphone-X, e, ontem, teve a audácia de vir pedir-me uma cebola.

Quem diz essa frase? Qual a escolaridade, o local e idade da personagem?

Segundo, problemas de pontuação no mais das vezes resolvem-se com a troca da ordem das palavras. Então, soma essa pergunta anterior à nova ordem:

Meu vizinho comprou um Iphone-X e veio pedir ontem cebolas com a maior audácia do mundo.


----------



## pfaa09

O facto de Iphone-X ser um nome, pode ser a causa para a vírgula antes da conjunção coordenativa "e".
Por exemplo: O Iphone-X e o Iphone-Y são praticamente iguais e, se olharem bem, não notarão qualquer diferença.
Eu não vejo qualquer erro na frase trazida. Tal como não veria sem a vírgula.


----------



## Nonstar

Yann1985 said:


> Quando deve a conjucão e estar entre virgulas?
> Por exemplo: E, depois, ele foi-se embora. Eu entendo a virgula depois do e.
> Outro exemplo: Meu vizinho comprou um iPhone X, e, ontem, teve a audácia de vir pedir-me cebolas. Eu disse a ele para fazer download de cebolas na Internet, não gosto de abusos.
> Porque é que há uma virgula depois da palavra IPhone x? Quando devo meter o e entre virgulas? Podem dar alguns exemplos e explica-los?
> Meu português é terrivel, abandonei o pais há anos muitos atráz há muitos anos. Era muito jovem, não tinha nem sequer 16 anos. Mas, eu quero tornar-me um escritor, quero, portanto, aprender como utilizar a virgula devidamente. Gostariam de ajudar, por favor?
> Escrevo desta forma a toa, porque tenho medo de fazer erros, desculpem-me. Não quero errar com a virgula, lol. Se  soubesse utilizar a virgula, escreveria melhor. Não pensem que sou um burro, falo bem a lingua, mas a pontuacão não percebo muito bem.
> Assim que eu isso perceber, melhor dizendo, aprender, comecerei a escrever. Ajudem-me, por favor.


Com licença, gostaria de ajudar com esta correção! Obrigado!
(Ah, não se esqueça do acento em vírgula e língua, né?)


----------



## visconde

Yann1985 said:


> Outro exemplo: Meu vizinho comprou um iPhone X, e, ontem, teve a audácia de vir pedir-me cebolas. [...]
> Porque é que há uma virgula depois da palavra IPhone x? Quando devo meter o e entre virgulas?


Olá. Tenho duas observações.

A primeira é que o "e" não está entre vírgulas; o que está entre vírgulas é "ontem". O "e" está somente precedido de vírgula. A vírgula que vem depois do "e" nada tem a ver com ele. O "ontem" vem entre vírgulas para facilitar a leitura — é um advérbio deslocado — e talvez também para reproduzir, na escrita, as pausas ligeiras que fazemos naturalmente antes e depois dele na fala.

A segunda observação é que a vírgula depois de "iPhone X" é completamente desnecessária mas tampouco é errada. Há diversas situações em que sujeito e verbo ficam separados por uma ou mais vírgulas. A hipótese que me parece mais plausível é a de que, no seu exemplo, do que se trata é de anglicismo, imitação quase que inconsciente do inglês, e nada mais.


----------



## visconde

pfaa09 said:


> O facto de Iphone-X ser um nome*,* pode ser a causa para a vírgula antes da conjunção coordenativa "e".


 Eis um caso vivo e espontâneo em que sujeito e verbo estão corretamente separados por vírgula (em verde).



pfaa09 said:


> Por exemplo: O Iphone-X e o Iphone-Y, são praticamente iguais e, se olharem bem, não notarão qualquer diferença.


A primeira vírgula está fora do lugar, não? Ela não deveria ficar antes do segundo "e"? De todo modo, nesse exemplo, há mudança de sujeito entre as orações. A vírgula antes da conjunção, nesse caso, cumpre uma função.


----------



## Vanda

> Muitas vezes, mesmo quando o sujeito das duas orações é o mesmo, podemos usar a vírgula diante do “e” para estabelecer uma ênfase. Assim: Pôs-se a jogar pela janela todo o dinheiro que havia na casa, e mais teria jogado se a a polícia não tivesse arrombado a porta do apartamento.


https://bd.tjmg.jus.br/jspui/bitstr... Uso da vírgula com a conjunção aditiva e.pdf


----------



## Yann1985

Nonstar said:


> Com licença, gostaria de ajudar com esta correção! Obrigado!
> (Ah, não se esqueça do acento em vírgula e língua, né?)


Lol, kkkk, nào tinha notado, obrigado.


----------



## englishmania

pfaa09 said:


> O facto de Iphone-X ser um nome*,* pode ser a causa para a vírgula antes da conjunção coordenativa "e".





visconde said:


> Eis um caso vivo e espontâneo em que sujeito e verbo estão corretamente separados por vírgula (em verde).



Eu não poria aí a vírgula. Para mim, não está correta...


----------



## visconde

Para mim está.


----------



## Ari RT

Eu tampouco usaria ali a vírgula. Mas a quase totalidade dos meus enganos de pontuação é composta por mesquinhez no uso da vírgula. Economizo-a o quanto possa. Entre o verbo e seu sujeito, por muito que peçam, não gasto uma sequer. Frequentemente, ao reler um escrito meu, noto que faltam vírgulas obrigatórias e só então as coloco. Fosse confiar na primeira forma que sai espontaneamente (estilo?), ficariam faltando.


----------



## visconde

Márcio Osório said:


> "A habitação que descrevemos*,* pertencia a D. Antônio de Maria..." --_O Guarani_, José de Alencar.


A língua corrente às vezes se revela mais inflexível do que a gramática normativa. É fascinante.


----------



## Ari RT

Não alimento tamanha veleidade como a de contrariar J. de Alencar em campo algum da língua, em questões de estilo muito menos. Ele pode transitar com segurança por todo o leito do rio. Na pior hipótese, diremos que há-de ter tido um bom motivo para transgredir. Eu só me atrevo a um palmo para cada lado do centro da corrente e olhe lá... Se me desviar mais do que o razoável e acabar preso num galho, não haverá quem me defenda. Salvo em citação de um dos grandes, vírgula entre o verbo e o sujeito, para mim, é tabu.


----------



## visconde

Ari RT said:


> não haverá quem me defenda.


Isso. É tabu.  A lei permite.  A polícia não.


----------

